
AT&T, T-Mobile sold real-time location data: Make a legal claim under their ToS - mjkornbl
https://fairshake.myradvocate.com/2020/02/03/fcc-cell-service-providers-broke-the-law-sold-customer-location-data/
======
sithlord
Read the terms, basically you agree to give them 20% of the claim, if its less
than 20 dollars, you still agree to pay 20 dollars to them - also if ATT or
whoever takes some money off your bill you have to pay 10% of that...

I have filled out a lot of class action type things, it takes like 5
minutes...

Don't give your information to this company.

Also, find this kinda comical

You understand that Radvocate spends significant time and money pursuing your
Claim

followed by:

If you fail to respond to multiple requests for information about the status
or outcome of your Claim from Radvocate (“Ghosting”), you authorize Radvocate
to charge any payment card connected to your account for $30 - the approximate
cost of preparing, delivering and managing your Claim

~~~
mjkornbl
Hesitating if it makes sense to reply to every skeptical comment, but the
legal background here is actually pretty interesting:

There are actually no more class action suits against most big companies that
you've signed a contract with:

Thanks to Supreme Court decisions over the last decade your only option is
typically to go through an opaque individual arbitration process –
[https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/12/decade-class-
act...](https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/12/decade-class-action-was-
gutted.html)

And very few people actually do this –
[https://myradvocate.com/press/2019-q3-consumer-
arbitration-c...](https://myradvocate.com/press/2019-q3-consumer-arbitration-
claims-growing)

Our mission is to give people more access to this consumer arbitration
process. And our business model is that when they win we will receive a
commission.

Most of our business to-date has been helping people take on telcos over
issues they've experienced as individuals (like when a company promises to buy
out your old contract if you sign up, and then after you've signed up tells
you "sorry, no")

------
zigzaggy
Am I being weird, or does this look like a shameless plug? Feels shady to me
unless you're willing to disclose what you get out of this.

~~~
mjkornbl
Yes, it's a plug. Radvocate is a product; we make money if you use us... But
only if you get money out of it. If we file documents for you and guide you
through the process we ask for a commission on any compensation you get out of
it.

~~~
woofie11
Can you provide information about terms of service before taking my
information? It's nowhere to be found. How much do I get? How much do you get?
What happens next?

~~~
jawns
From the TOS:

> In return for doing the paperwork to process your Claim and providing other
> services to help you through the dispute resolution process, you are
> assigning Radvocate a 20% stake in any monetary relief resulting from your
> Claim against the Counterparty (the “Stake”).

> In addition to its Stake, you agree to pay Radvocate 10% of any amount
> payable that’s removed from or written off of your bill or debt (the “Debt
> Relief Fee”).

> If you accept a settlement offer but the Stake and the Debt Relief Fee are
> less than $20 when added together, then you agree to pay Radvocate $20,
> instead of and not in addition to the Stake and the Debt Relief Fee, to
> partially offset the costs that Radvocate incurred pursuing your Claim.

> If you fail to respond to multiple requests for information about the status
> or outcome of your Claim from Radvocate (“Ghosting”), you authorize
> Radvocate to charge any payment card connected to your account for $30 - the
> approximate cost of preparing, delivering and managing your Claim.

However:

> 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEE: Radvocate’s fees are subject to a 100%
> satisfaction guarantee - if you aren’t completely satisfied with our
> service, then you don’t have to pay Radvocate anything.

So if I'm reading this right, anybody can say they're dissatisfied for any
reason (even, ostensibly, if they're dissatisfied with the terms of service)
and that gets them out of any fees to Radvocate.

------
nbar1
I wouldn't give this website my information.

~~~
mjkornbl
Stay tuned -- we're working on a new and better one.

